# Mehrere mySQL Tabellen löschen die ähnlich anfangen



## SonMiko (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich mit einer SQL Abfrage mehrere Tabellen zu löschen die gleich anfangen? In meinem Fall: "zjos_" - ich habe in der DB noch andere Tabellen die unangetastet bleiben sollen.

Ich dachte an sowas wie

```
DROP TABLE `zjos_*`
```

Liebe Grüße,

Mike


----------



## Flex (3. Oktober 2009)

MySQL unterstützt zwar grundsätzlich das Absetzen multipler Befehle, aber PHPs [phpf]mysql_query[/phpf] unterstützt es nicht.

Aber du könntest es dir selbst automatisieren...

Du liest die Tabellen aus per 

```
SHOW TABLES FROM `database`
```

Das analysierst du mit PHP und ziehst dir alle raus die mit "jos_" beginnen und diese gehst du in einer Schleife durch und löschst die Tabelle.
Fertig.


----------



## SonMiko (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort - so hätte ichs gemacht, schade dass es nicht direkt eine SQL Query gibt, bloß über PHP. Aber okay. Besten Gruß


----------



## CPoly (3. Oktober 2009)

Etwas vereinfachen geht noch.


```
SHOW TABLES LIKE 'zjos_%'
```


----------

